# Thanksgiving Food! Post your Pics here! 2008



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am setting this thread up now, so everybody has time to get their cameras all charged up! Show us your birds, your pies, your casseroles, your holiday tables! *Pics and descriptions only please, no yakking on this thread!*


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just made my cranberry sauce....










and will get up early to make some of this pumpkin bread...










Then I head up to SC, where someone else makes all the other stuff!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is my son last year...I'll see if I can get him to do the same pie this year!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Not much on cooking, ok if I just set the table.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't cook, but I'm not eatin' it raw. Takin' the easy route -- crock pot. There's only me. I have NO family.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished packing up these mini gingerbread cakes... I used a very good package mix from Trader Joe's (I love that store!)


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pies in the Oven!

Pecan pie on top, two pumpkins on the bottom. Apple pie is in the oven now.
Resting for a while before I clean the kitchen, don't know how this happens but I always end up using almost every mixing bowl we own.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kentucky Derby Pies on top... Sweet Potato Pie on bottom


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

SIL fried a turkey... Here are a few turkey pictures:

seasoned and ready to fry









trying to block the wind so oil will get hot!









now we're cookin'









just about done









the bird is done!


----------

